# 3 Barges



## Ginzu

Well after months the stars finally aligned and we were able to hit the gulf. Launched out of Pickens in pristine conditions. BBarton, Yakntat, Blackjeep and myself in tow. We couldn't find any frickin bait, so we had to make due with frozen stuff. Snapper, Sea Bass, Perch (don't know what kind) and some big flounder were pulled up. All in all a great day. Who can complain when you are fishing the gulf in January. 

BBarton will no doubt post some pics and a video along with these. Tight Lines!


----------



## tmv1976

Great pic's, that water looks perfect.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Glad you guys got some...no bonito? I didn't see any running the beach today


----------



## Ginzu

No bobos. We tried. Really wanted some for shark bait.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Yeah, me too...need to fill the bait freezer up again.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

awesome! glad you got to get out there safe and sound. Maybe ill be avail next time you guys go out there.


----------



## Kayak Rookie

Thanks for the report. Nice pictures the water looked great. Wish I was their.


----------



## user10309

Cool pics , thanks for sharing, looks like you guys had fun.


----------



## JD7.62

How far out are the 3 barges from the beach?


----------



## bbarton13

i had a great time! heres the video!


----------



## Ginzu

Dude, I can't believe you dropped that flounder.


----------



## pompanopete

very, very cool video Brandon.. nice job and sorry about the flattie..


----------



## yakntat

Great vid Brandon. It was a great day with great conditions. Unlike you I have my flounder in the cooler. HaHa. That happened to me a few months back, so I know the feeling of losing one like that. I see Destin in the near future. I need to get some of Ginzu's fancy lures, they were killing it out there.


----------



## beachsceneguy

nice video ! How did you drop your camera down deep. was it a go pro?:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bbarton13

yakntat said:


> Great vid Brandon. It was a great day with great conditions. Unlike you I have my flounder in the cooler. HaHa. That happened to me a few months back, so I know the feeling of losing one like that. I see Destin in the near future. I need to get some of Ginzu's fancy lures, they were killing it out there.


haha ur funny!.....i dropped my gopro with a rope and a weight attached


----------



## Kayak Rookie

Hey bbarton I think you ment to say oh shit when that one got away. Nice video looks like everone had a good time.


----------



## madach

Awesome report and video! I had lost a halibut that way in SoCal and then I bought a game clip.


----------



## bbarton13

that was my biggest flounder yet, and now im hungry!


----------



## grey ghost

That is a very nice viedo!, was lookin good till u droped that flattie! o well it happens! great day on the big pond!!


----------

